# New pics 20050310



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

1.00


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

2.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

love the setup...


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

3.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

And last . Hope you like them


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Stugge said:


> 3.
> [snapback]927809[/snapback]​


you wanna trade?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

look very nice.....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i luv it... come to WA and do my tnaks hahha


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I`m speechless!









I think you have the best looking Reds on this forum.









Wow, 14 big Reds in a 375L, no problemes so far?

Awesome tank!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have said it before: but your tanks and piranha's are simply amazing


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

That sure is a sweet set up you have there! Your p's look nice and healthy!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

beautiful tank and p's .... really reeally nice set up..


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

how big is a 375l in gallons?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

That background blends well with your decorations. Once again an amazing tank.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Thats a sweet tank!!!
Look very natural and ur P's are stunning nice and healthy fish,.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you have one of the finest setups on earth dude. that shoal is ready for war! beautiful!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

as everyone else has already stated.. Sweet tank set-up!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great natural setup you got there bro


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I can't beleive my eyes..Those are some sick reds...and nice tank and setup.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> you have one of the finest setups on earth dude. that shoal is ready for war! beautiful!
> [snapback]927907[/snapback]​


You are all about going to war lately huh?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

very cool


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> how big is a 375l in gallons?
> [snapback]927846[/snapback]​


A little under 100G.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

good Stuff!
Like the Tank lay-out


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

everything about your tank is amazing man, especially your p's. the sand setup is so dope, tanks like yours make me want to take my gravel out. awesome man.

whats it take to feed all those p's?? and how often??


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> everything about your tank is amazing man, especially your p's. the sand setup is so dope, tanks like yours make me want to take my gravel out. awesome man.
> 
> whats it take to feed all those p's?? and how often??
> [snapback]928827[/snapback]​


Thanks all.









The feeding is over realy quick








I feed them every 3rd day. I feed them Frozen Fish , shrimp, and meat(meat only 1-2 times/month)


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

they look well fed and very happy!!! 14 p's is a lot! makes for awesome pics!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome tank


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn it,s one off the best tank,s iff seen here very nice reds, nice dark colors and your set-up is just amazing


----------



## x-drugy (Jan 19, 2005)

Healthy looking fish, beautful tank however that's too many fish for a 100 gal.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

beautiful tank and fish. truly amazing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's hot.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wouoououw nice tank


----------

